# Katahdin sheep



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone know anything about these? Are they prone to the same diseases as goats? If you get one, what testing has to be done prior to adding to your herd? I don't know much about sheep, but POSSIBLY, and only possibly, thinking about getting one for my daughter's birthday. She has wanted a sheep since she could talk!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sure... they do have the same disease types... so testing for anything.. that goats test for is logical.... :wink: 

The problem with Sheep is... that goats need copper and sheep cannot have it...so having out loose salt and minerals for the goats... will kill the sheep... if they eat it...  :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We are bringing home Katahdin ewes at the end of April. We are definitely getting a little ewe lamb and possibly a couple adult ewes or more ewe lambs.

They are parasite resistant, good moms with relative ease of lambing and of course no shearing necessary.

We plan to separate them from the goats at night in different pens in the barn since we already close in our goats at night. By doing this we can keep the free choice minerals separate as well as feeding them separately in the morning.

I've also seen where some folks put the goat minerals up high on a platform that can only be reached by jumping. The breeder that we are getting our sheep from gives his goats copper boluses as needed and puts out free choice minerals for both goats and sheep. All of their ewes/does run together in various pasture areas and their rams/bucks run together in separate areas.

Here are some links with more information on the breed:
http://www.raftersb.com/abouthairsheepb ... ahdinSheep

http://www.katahdins.org/


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

We have Katahdins. They are a little more worm resistant than other sheep and are a hair sheep, meaning they shed so no need to shear them. I like them because the lambs look alittle like baby goats! They are a hardy sheep, but like Toth Boer said, they can't have copper.


----------

